# Controller Power



## sharp21 (Mar 11, 2008)

I was reading through the 2007 controller roundup & the Zilla has a peak power of 320kW to 640kW, while the next closest doesnt even break 100.
What is affected by this peak power? Would a guy with a regular EV ever get his max power up that high?
S.


----------

